
bcal – Byte CALculator for storage conversions and calculations - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/bcal
======
apjana
Features

\- convert to IEC/SI standard data storage units

\- show the address in bytes

\- show address as LBA:OFFSET

\- convert CHS to LBA and vice versa

\- show binary, decimal and hex representation of a number

\- custom sector size, max heads/cylinder and max sectors/track

\- minimal dependencies

Demo: [https://asciinema.org/a/96309](https://asciinema.org/a/96309)

